# New Work-shed, thought I'd share



## CodyS (May 3, 2015)

Hi All,

Thought I'd post a couple pics of my 2.2x2.5m (opens to about 2.5x4.5m). I recently picked up a welder so this made my first welding project in a few yrs. Isn't much but it is mine :) . Still a bit more work to go, including a bench and another pegboard on the other wall.

Considering picking up this guy depending on how much it goes for - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Durden-Australia-Top-Turn-Series-400-Wood-Lathe-/281678152147?

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2015)

Well...even if it is a lil small, at least the ends open up. That is a huge bonus. When it is open, is there anything to act as a roof over the open ends? Just in case it rains.

Cool beans on the new shop space.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 3, 2015)

Having dedicated workspace is so nice! That lathe actually looks like it could be a good deal, what with the chucks and tools it comes with - definitely worth checking out. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CodyS (May 3, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Well...even if it is a lil small, at least the ends open up. That is a huge bonus. When it is open, is there anything to act as a roof over the open ends? Just in case it rains.
> 
> Cool beans on the new shop space.


The doors are the main reason I made it myself.

The shed side is facing south where all of the strong winds come from, so I'm sheltered from wind/rain. With the doors opened up the water doesn't seem to get in. Only issue I had was on the south (right) side where the slab extends water was coming in in heavy rain (heaviest storm Sydney has seen in 10yrs), quickly fixed with the grinder though!

Going to check out that lathe soon hopefully!

Oh also, you know what they say, it's not size that counts!

Set out a list of projects to do for probably the next month! Wish I hadn't though :P


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2015)

Cant get any bigger than an outdoor shop....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CodyS (May 4, 2015)

I'M IN A REAAAALLLLLYYYYY GOOOD MOOOOODDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Picked up that lathe today, the guy chucked in a $700 face sheild/air fed filter.

I also got a few other bits:-

- 14" 1hp band saw, hafco brand
- Bench Top drill press and a set of hss bits, hafco brand
- 200mm bench grinder with lathe tool jig, chizel and skew jig
- Tormek Wetstone grinder
- Benchtop belt sander/disk sander
-and more!

Overall great day and now my shop is pretty much complete with the main tools! Got is all for a steal too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 4, 2015)

Congrats on the equipment haul! Nothing like having the right tools! Of course, now you will have to attack your project list! Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2015)

Oh man...you scored!!!!


----------



## CodyS (Jun 1, 2015)

Workshop expanded from 2.5 to 6m today :D

Reactions: Like 1


----------

